# I need a driver for my modem



## chem3 (Jan 8, 2005)

Hi,

I am a beginner user of computer. I need to install a driver for my modem, but the problem is that I don't know what kind of modems is mine!!! How can I know that?

I opened my box and saw a label on my modem written on it:

FM-56PCI-SL-WW
582-1371-Y01004-00
FCC: 2H9M501BI56KSP

and on the main IC on the modem's chip written:
Smart Link
SL 1900
0344DGEA77

Which of these specify my modem?
How can I get a driver for it?

Thanx


----------



## Lorand (Jan 8, 2005)

Try this driver: http://members.driverguide.com/driver/detail.php?driverid=87557


----------



## pentium III @ 1000 mhz (Jan 8, 2005)

go to www.driverguide.com they have a program there, after you register...which finds all the devices on your system without a driver, then you tell it to find the driver, it takes you to the site with the driver


----------

